# Montréal Open 2013



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2013)

For all those people in Montreal awaiting a competition, Montréal Open 2013 has come! It will be on March 23, 2013 at the Montreal Science Centre. 

Events:

2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
3x3x3 with Feet
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded
Multiple Cube Blindfolded
Fewest Moves

Registration

More information available here.

Vous pouvez toujours me contacter pour d'autre information


----------



## Akiro (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going!


----------



## Micael (Feb 2, 2013)

A dream came true!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Micael said:


> A dream came true!



I'm glad you like the BLDness 

Almost the same event list (minus FMC) should be expected at the NCR competition in May.


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 2, 2013)

yayyyy


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 2, 2013)

i have wanted to go to Quebec again for a long time. this just might give me an excuse to go. my French is very rusty though, i haven't needed to use it in so long.


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2013)

Going


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2013)

There are rumors of an American expedition.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 3, 2013)

Kian said:


> There are rumors of an American expedition.



 I can't wait


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't overload the competition, we won't have enough time to go all the events


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Don't overload the competition, we won't have enough time to go all the events



I am the equivalent of negative time at a competition.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 5, 2013)

I really need to make it up to a Canadian comp sometime. xD This is a great event list.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> I really need to make it up to a Canadian comp sometime. xD This is a great event list.



Megaminx podium would be really fast if you came. Maybe even sub-1 :O If Emily/Rowe practices, of course


----------



## Bob (Feb 6, 2013)

Kian said:


> I am the equivalent of negative time at a competition.


Indeed, Kian is THAT fast!


----------



## cubernya (Feb 6, 2013)

I can get over the border but my parents can't


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> I can get over the border but my parents can't



Are your parents felons?


----------



## danfresh666 (Feb 15, 2013)

Going, it will be my 1st competition ever


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

A reminder that registration closes in exactly 10 days, so be sure to register soon.

The website of the Montreal Science Center has also put up an info page.


----------



## fw (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone driving over there from Ottawa and interested in sharing gas money?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

A reminder that the registration is closing in less than 2 days. Register now, it's your last chance!



fw said:


> Anyone driving over there from Ottawa and interested in sharing gas money?



What part of Ottawa are you from?


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope Montreal is ready for us.


----------



## Kian (Mar 19, 2013)

Bob said:


> I hope Montreal is ready for us.



I hope they're not.


----------



## fw (Mar 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What part of Ottawa are you from?



Downtown (more or less)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2013)

Schedule is up.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 22, 2013)

So if we participate in FMC, we must be there by 8h30?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2013)

Akiro said:


> So if we participate in FMC, we must be there by 8h30?



Yes.


----------



## Julian (Mar 22, 2013)

In Montreal


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wish I lived in Canada!


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> Wish I lived in Canada!



Not a requirement.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a lot of fun! I met some of my personal goals as well as some great people. Rowe, Bob, Kian, and Bobby are chill. Thanks to all the organizers and delegates for making this possible and I hope we can see another competition here in Montreal again!


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kian said:


> Not a requirement.



I know but I don't want to travel over 4000+ miles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

So:

-Best awards ceremony ever (it's Bob's fault)
-Same megaminx thing happened from TOW, but this time, Emily got revenge!
-Julian got 5BLD, but nobody got 4BLD
-Dave doesn't like to do math.
-The lighting wasn't too great.
-Bob's ID pictures are hilarious
-dunno what else to say :/


----------



## Kian (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a great time in Montreal, thanks for having us! We're headed home in a few minutes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, 25 move FMC by already1328 who used "blockbuilding".

I'll be shortly uploading some footage from the competition.


----------



## already1329 (Mar 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh, 25 move FMC by already1328 who used "blockbuilding".
> 
> I'll be shortly uploading some footage from the competition.



I'll post my solution when I get the scramble.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

already1329 said:


> I'll post my solution when I get the scramble.



Please do! I really want to see what you did!


----------



## already1329 (Mar 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Please do! I really want to see what you did!



It was a really simple solution with no advanced tricks.


----------



## Bob (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got home a few minutes ago. I had a great time in Montreal. Hope to visit again soon!


----------



## kbrune (Mar 25, 2013)

already1329 said:


> It was a really simple solution with no advanced tricks.




lol My 63 move solution was simple... :\

congrats! very impressive!


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2013)

So that cube that nobody claimed at the end is, I realize now, probably mine. Oh well, enjoy it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

It was a Guhong v1 that had a very well done 48 point edge mod. Sounds like yours?


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It was a Guhong v1 that had a very well done 48 point edge mod. Sounds like yours?



Yes. That's the one haha. I didn't even think to look if it was my cube. Very stupid of me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

Kian said:


> Yes. That's the one haha. I didn't even think to look if it was my cube. Very stupid of me.



Well, if you come to the Rockland comp in May


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, if you come to the Rockland comp in May



I think this one is a little closer. I tried to convince Dave to delegate Newark and I would delegate NCR, but I don't think he's going to take me up on that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

Bob said:


> I think this one is a little closer. I tried to convince Dave to delegate Newark and I would delegate NCR, but I don't think he's going to take me up on that.



I'm pretty sure we have the cube, not Dave.

edit: Looks like we don't...


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 26, 2013)

results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MontrealOpen2013


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MontrealOpen2013



Wow, that was fast!


----------



## already1329 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's my fewest moves solution:


Scramble: F' U2 B D' R' U B' R U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 L D2

My solution:
x D2 U' B U' L // 2x2x2 block
x L F' L' U' F R U R F' // F2L -1 slot
y' U2 F R' F' R // orientation
R2 U R2 U' R2 // corner insert
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' // edge swap

Before Cancellations: B2 F' U F' (L L) B' L' D' B R D R B' D2 L B' L' (B B2) D B2 D' (B2 B2) D2 B2 D2 B2 D'

Final Solution: B2 F' U F' L2 B' L' D' B R D R B' D2 L B' L' B' D B2 D B2 D2 B2 D' (25 moves)


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 28, 2013)

already1329 said:


> Here's my fewest moves solution:
> 
> 
> Scramble: F' U2 B D' R' U B' R U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 L D2
> ...



Wow. That's a pretty normal and lucky solve.


----------



## frenzen (Mar 31, 2013)

dude how do u guys manage to go to these competitions, dont u have like exams or homework to do ?

@antoine rockland competition? http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php i dont see it. I dont see it, so its going to be in Newark instead, are you gonna take the airplane or drive there?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

frenzen said:


> dude how do u guys manage to go to these competitions, dont u have like exams or homework to do ?
> 
> @antoine rockland competition? http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php i dont see it. I dont see it, so its going to be in Newark instead, are you gonna take the airplane or drive there?



It hasn't been formerly announced yet. We've booked the room, received the prizes, etc.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 1, 2013)

the rockland comp hasnt been announced yet so it wont be on the wca site. check the canadian cubing site for announcements of upcoming canadian comps

edit: ninja'd by a lot


----------



## frenzen (Apr 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It hasn't been formerly announced yet. We've booked the room, received the prizes, etc.



when it gets official are you going to drive there or take the airplane? 

"We've booked the room, received the prizes, etc." What?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 1, 2013)

he lives in rockland, and he means that everything is finalized but it hasnt been announced


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

frenzen said:


> when it gets official are you going to drive there or take the airplane?
> 
> "We've booked the room, received the prizes, etc." What?



My club is organizing it.


----------



## frenzen (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh okay makes sense I thought Rockland, Maine not Ontario lol. I was confused. Antoine but do you usually drive for USA competitions or airplane


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

frenzen said:


> Oh okay makes sense I thought Rockland, Maine not Ontario lol. I was confused. Antoine but do you usually drive for USA competitions or airplane



I don't usually attend US competitions...

Well, I've went to two, MIT which I drove to and US Nationals which I took a plane to.


----------



## frenzen (Apr 1, 2013)

are you planning to go to newark nj competition? cuz i wanna attend that competition badly and wondered if i could go with u, if you would go there by driving?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

frenzen said:


> are you planning to go to newark nj competition? cuz i wanna attend that competition badly and wondered if i could go with u, if you would go there by driving?



No, it's the same day as the one I'm organizing.


----------

